
Spotify doesn’t use “the Spotify model” and neither should you - jeremiahlee
https://www.jeremiahlee.com/posts/failed-squad-goals/
======
acjohnson55
Great piece. I'm sad there's not more discussion here. As an engineering
manager who has managed at 3 companies, this strikes a number of chords.

~~~
marceloabsousa
Totally agree that it's a great piece. I'm surprised that it wasn't picked up
here.

~~~
sizzle
keep reposting until the word gets out on how Spotify unleashed this terrible
lexicon on us all in the tech industry.

